# What do you prefer...light or heavy?!



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

For what I do, a lighter horse or a draft cross.


----------



## orchid park (Jun 1, 2008)

I drive both.
Ponies and Light horses and also heavy horses.

A heavy horse has its place, but the appeal of a pony or light horse is far more enticing. If we had to choose just the one it would be the ponies.

Heavy horse is like driving a truck. (not that she inst responsive and light in the mouth) just the way of going etc.
Ponies and light horses are like sports cars.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

i like the last paragraph^^^^


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

I love driving any GOOD driving horse from 32" - 18+ hands. I love the power of drafts, the grace of my light horse, and the fire of my mini.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

I have only drove a standardbred, mini, and a percheron. I love the power(like you said) of a percheron, i love the swiftness of a standardbred, and the gentelnes of a mini


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

The minis are the most fun, I think! :lol:


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Not a draft, nothing against them but I do combined driving and prefer minis and athletic sport ponies


----------

